# Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2015 - May 9, 2015



## MirzaCubing (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm happy to announce that CSP Rubik's Cube competitions ARE BACK!

Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2015 Rubik's Cube Competition will take place on Saturday, May 9, 2015 in Hanover, Maryland, USA.

Events:
-3x3 Speedsolve - 3 Rounds
-4x4 Speedsolve - 2 Rounds
-5x5 Speedsolve - 1 Round
-6x6 Speedsolve - 1 Round
-7x7 Speedsolve - 1 Round
-3x3 One Handed - 1 Round
-Rubik's Clock - 1 Round

Registration:
$11 per competitor, to be paid online via PayPal. $1 from each person's registration fee will go towards World Cube Association costs. Pizza, soda, and other snacks will be provided to all competitors and guests. Spectators and guests are free. If you do not pre-register and pay online via PayPal by May 5, 2015, your fee will be $16 in cash at the door. 

For more information, registration, and contact info, visit the website here:

http://www.cubingusa.com/cspspring2015/index.php

Looking forward to a great competition and seeing many of you there


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 22, 2015)

If anyone is coming from Long Island, take me with you please lol.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 23, 2015)

MirzaCubing said:


> 4x4 Speedsolve - 2 Rounds



The first comp I've been to with 2 rounds of 4x4, hopefully I make round 2!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 29, 2015)

Just a reminder that registration closes in exactly one week from now (May 5)

If you register online but do not pay online, you will have to pay $16.00 in cash at the door instead of $11.00. Sign up as soon as you can!


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 3, 2015)

REMINDER: Registration for CSP Spring 2015 closes Tuesday, May 5, 2015 at 11:59 PM (two days from now). Make sure to register before then! For your registration to be considered complete, you must pay online via PayPal, otherwise the cost will be $16.00 in cash at the door. Hope to see you there! 

http://www.cubingusa.com/cspspring2015/register.php


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 7, 2015)

Registration has been extended to Thursday, May 7, 2015 at 11:59 PM. For your registration to be considered complete, you must pay online via PayPal, otherwise the cost will be $16.00 in cash at the door. Hope to see you there! 

http://www.cubingusa.com/cspspring2015/register.php


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 7, 2015)

Goals:

Wake up after 6:00
3x3: blah
4x4: meh
5x5: yay
6x6: 2:30ish
7x7: gargle
Clock: clock
OH: Oh, I almost forgot about this.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 7, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Goals:
> 
> Wake up after 6:00
> 3x3: blah
> ...



Lol I get it!


----------



## supercavitation (May 7, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Goals:
> 
> Wake up after 6:00
> 3x3: blah
> ...



Goals:
3x3: Don't embarrass myself much
4x4: sub-1
5x5: full average
6x6: full mean
7x7: finish my solve
Clock: Get PB place
OH: don't DNF any solves


----------



## Skullush (May 7, 2015)

CSP Spring 2015 Pick 'Em:
http://goo.gl/forms/yNxRLqQm4t
Psych Sheet:
http://www.cubingusa.com/cspspring2015/psych.php?e=3x3


----------

